# Change SRRV category



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi!
Does anyone have the experience or knowledge to change SRRV category. In my case, I would start with SRRV Classic without a pension and later I want to change it for SRRV Classic with pension and get $ 10,000 back on deposit. Is it possible and at what cost.


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

I have the SRRV Smile. When I was applying I asked if it would be possible to switch to the Classic later down the road if I decided to buy a condo. They said no. You should email the PRA to get an official answer for your specific scenario though.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Nate5182 said:


> They said no. You should email the PRA to get an official answer for your specific scenario though.


 I dont know for immigration handlers, but for other things over half of the anwers from handlers have been WRONG, geting an other answer if ask again 
And concerning emais most dont answer or just anwer we contaact X - who dont answer 🤣 

The highest rate of stupid answer was such
-Use the online registration sir.
-But it dont function because - followed by a description why it didnt function.
-You need to use the online registration sir. 
🤣 
It was same stupid answer from the Hekodesk at te head ofice both by phone and by email, where we detailed described the problem and told a simple to do solution idea. Then we actualy got answer at an email! "You need to use the online registration sir" 🤣 
BUT by stubborness and we realy needed it, I found contact possibility to their developer and send same problem desciption and solution idea to him, who SOLVED it very fast


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nate5182 said:


> I have the SRRV Smile. When I was applying I asked if it would be possible to switch to the Classic later down the road if I decided to buy a condo. They said no. You should email the PRA to get an official answer for your specific scenario though.


I agree Nate, I got the same answer a few years ago when I enquired with the same question as the OP to the PRA. 
Cancel the current SRRV, go back to visitor visa and reapply for the new reduced version of the same thing in essence, all the regular fees and hoops to jump through, basically start again and around 6 months to get your deposit returned.

As said the OP should go to the PRA directly and if kind enough advise members here of the current situation.

This is the main reason I have not applied, I will do once I decide to draw a pension.

Good luck JTR.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

Nate5182 said:


> I have the SRRV Smile. When I was applying I asked if it would be possible to switch to the Classic later down the road if I decided to buy a condo. They said no. You should email the PRA to get an official answer for your specific scenario though.


Thanks for sharing your experiment. I have already send email to pra. They are maybe a bit busy to answer... I also wanted to hear practical experiences.


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> I dont know for immigration handlers, but for other things over half of the anwers from handlers have been WRONG, geting an other answer if ask again
> And concerning emais most dont answer or just anwer we contaact X - who dont answer 🤣
> 
> The highest rate of stupid answer was such
> ...


That's why wanted to ask it here too. I have already sent msg to PRA. Thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> I agree Nate, I got the same answer a few years ago when I enquired with the same question as the OP to the PRA.
> Cancel the current SRRV, go back to visitor visa and reapply for the new reduced version of the same thing in essence, all the regular fees and hoops to jump through, basically start again and around 6 months to get your deposit returned.
> 
> As said the OP should go to the PRA directly and if kind enough advise members here of the current situation.
> ...


Thanks Steve. Fortunately, I don’t have a long time to retire😊

Take care
Jukka


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it depends on which SRRV visa you have if you can invest the deposit, I believe it's only the classic.


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

Gary D said:


> I think it depends on which SRRV visa you have if you can invest the deposit, I believe it's only the classic.


Yes Gary. I was thinking I deposit 20,000 in classic without pension and after I retired do they refund 10,000


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

JTR said:


> Yes Gary. I was thinking I deposit 20,000 in classic without pension and after I retired do they refund 10,000


 If you have used them to investing, then there will be nothing left to refund haha

Serious: 
I think better invest the money than having them laying there. (I havent checked the rules for SRRV but for SIRV so I dont know whats allowed to invest SRRV money at, but its rather low risk to make an investment in e g forestry IF you find someone, who know how to handle it - as for instance I  - if you cant/dont want to yourself. Depending of what type is chosed but it can e g be cash in after around 10 years and at least doubled the invested money in the safest versions.


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> If you have used them to investing, then there will be nothing left to refund haha
> 
> Serious:
> I think better invest the money than having them laying there. (I havent checked the rules for SRRV but for SIRV so I dont know whats allowed to invest SRRV money at, but its rather low risk to make an investment in e g forestry IF you find someone, who know how to handle it - as for instance I  - if you cant/dont want to yourself. Depending of what type is chosed but it can e g be cash in after around 10 years and at least doubled the invested money in the safest versions.


You are right about the investing😁. But sometimes the lowest risk is the best. If I keep the money on bank account the only risk is inflation and I can easily refund my money.

I think PRA only allow to invest condo or at least a 20-year lease for the land and house if you have a SRRV Classic. Only thing I want to own in Philippines is car


----------



## JTR (Oct 16, 2021)

FYI.. I got really great service from PRA. I sent email to them about my original question last Friday afternoon Finnish time. Today 8 am (Finnish time) I got email to them and they ask me to fill one form where I put my information and my question. Today 4 pm I got email where they answer my question.

It is in principle possible to get refund that 10,000$. It needs approve to their management. They strongly recommend to waiting retirement. 

So I will retire the earliest time I can even my pension will be little bit smaller than if I retire later. But anyway... living cost of Philippines are so much lower than in Finland so I will start my SRRV process 1. December in this year.

Thanks everyone for comments
Jukka


----------

